# CARTS - Jerald vs. Graber



## TyeeRanch (Nov 26, 2011)

For those who have knowledge with both types of carts, what are the differences between a Jerald and a Graber? I of course have seen them both but would like to know what differences they tend to have.

Thank you.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 26, 2011)

They are both well made, well balanced carts but the Jerald is the upscale version. The Jerald is heavier but doesn't feel heavier (except on hills) to the horse because it is so well balanced. The Graber bounces more when you are driving it because it is lighter and so the ride is not as quiet or comfortable as the Jerald. I had to add some shock absorbing rubber to different parts on my Graber to keep them from rattling and coming loose but not so with the Jerald. The paint chips and peels much easier on the Graber. Overall the Jerald is a much better quality vehicle but then it should be at twice the price of the Graber which is also a very nice cart. I like them both.


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 26, 2011)

I know almost everyone prefers a Jerald to a Graber, but I have both and prefer the Graber because it is lighter in weight. Maybe it is because I only weight 100 pounds myself and all our current driving horses are also small (32" or under). I only use it for shows, and actually didn't even use it for that this year, as I used our wooden wheeled Silver Penny Farm carriage everywhere we showed. So really, I think it comes down to personal preference, and of course, price. We bought the Graber new and the Jerald used, so for us the cost was about the same.


----------



## disneyhorse (Nov 26, 2011)

I prefer the Jerald, they are great carts and worth every penny. However, the grabers are good for the price.

Used carts will hold their values well if you take care of them, I've bought new Jerald's and sold them close to what I bought them for...


----------



## Sandee (Nov 26, 2011)

As you can see they both have their good points. You need to consider what you want the cart for and how much use it will get. The Jerald will take more of a beating but if you are careful the Graber will hold up just as well. The Graber is a bit narrower wheel base and sits a bit higer off the ground so if you are planning on doing a lot of obstacle or precision driving I love my Graber. However, the Jerald is, as stated, quieter and more comfortable for pleasure showing. I also noticed that the Jerald has a bit more room between the shafts for my chubby old man. The Graber looks more like he's trying to fit in a snug girdle.


----------



## wildoak (Nov 27, 2011)

I haven't driven a Graber but I love the Jeralds.... most of my driving is arena/show ring and for that I think they are superior.

Targetsmom, I've been eyeing the Silver Penney carts.. I had a boarder with one and thought it was a beautiful cart. Any pros/cons? How do they compare to the Jerald Runabouts?

Jan


----------



## mgranch (Dec 2, 2011)

I bought both a Graber and a Jerald brand new. Love the Graber!! I have A size horses and the Jerald was too big and heavy. The Graber was perfect. I disagree about the Jerald being better quality. I used my Graber to break my mare cause it was my lightest cart and it did miles of rough trails with no problems!! And I didnt have the same luck as others. I had to give my Jerald away when I sold it I couldnt get ANY offers and it was brand new!!! I am Graber all the way for A size ponies!!


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 2, 2011)

Wildoak- I do love the Silver Penny Farm carriage, but only after having a major adjustment made. When it came the single tree was too high and I had some one remove it and place it underneath where it had been. Here are photos:

Before: Note the angle of the traces.






Singletree moved to new position:






After:






Of course we made a few other changes too! Too bad the mare is black so you can't see the traces, but they are more or less behind the shafts and hidden anyway. At least they don't stick up like they did before.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 3, 2011)

targetsmom said:


> After:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, what are the other changes?? That's what I want to do to my Frontier and my show cart but haven't figured out how to do it yet. Thanks for the pictures!

My show cart is a Graber and I like it for the same reasons others are stating, i.e. that it's cheaper and lighter. I certainly agree however that the quality is also proportionately less than with the more expensive Jerald. Jeralds are the Cadillac of show carts and deservedly so! My Graber is a nice vehicle and I would (will be, actually) buying another one but I do have to check and make sure all nuts are tight before each drive as things are constantly working loose and in general it just isn't quite as well-made as the Jerald. It's what I could afford, however, and I am happy with it. Now if only the seat had a little more cushion for when I'm driving outside the show ring....

Leia


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 3, 2011)

Ooops, let me clarify - moving the singletree was the only change we made to the CART. But I made a lot of changes to the HARNESS, including getting a new one and (I hope) adjusting it a lot better!

My driving trainer did the actual moving of the singletree. The tricky part is to make sure it is centered, because it is a bit of tight fit attaching the traces once underneath. You also might need to cut off the original bolt, which we covered with a black rubber thingy like you put under furniture legs.


----------



## dali1111 (Dec 10, 2011)

I have both and like my Graber SOOOO much better. I have driven my horse, and other horses ranging from 29.5 inches to 34 inches tall in both brands and preferred the Graber every time. It is a much smoother ride and way more comfortable. I weigh under 110 pounds and am a smidge under 5 foot 9. In the Jerald I feel like I'm going to bounce and fly right out of the cart if the horse is at a decent trot but I feel secure in the Graber. I can feel every little bump and bounce around in my Jerald but not my Graber. My brother broke his back pretty bad when he was younger and cannot even sit in my Jerald for more than a minute because his back hurts so bad and any bump jars his back too much. I can take him for a very long drive on rough ground in my Graber without him getting sore though. I'm pretty sure that is a good test of comfort. The Jerald might stand up to a beating a tiny bit better but it also cost a heck of a lot more. If you take care of your cart it won't make a difference.The Graber turns so much better than the Jerald and is much easier for a smaller horse to pull. I find it is much easier for a horse to pull the Graber in deeper arena dirt. If you do buy a Graber purchase it directly from the manufacturer. It will save you a lot of money. I live in Alberta, Canada and even with shipping it was much less expensive to buy it directly from Graber than any other place I looked. Definitely a Graber fan here.


----------

